# cdce0 usb adsl modem problem



## carlos (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello my Friends,
I have bought aspire revo 3600, small machine for home server, it has only 1 ether port and lot of usbs, at the beginning it starts fine and get proper ip address but after couple minutes there is problem with adsl connection, its change mac address and stop working properly. i found similar thread on the forum but no one solved this clearly, do you have any idea what to do? any suggestions are very welcome 
if you need more details let me know here.
i am using fbsd 7.2 stable.
thank you
carlos


```
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0bb2 product 0x6098 bus uhub0
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos kernel: cdce0: <AMBIT NTL USB Cable Modem, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub0
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos kernel: cdce0: could not find data bulk in
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos kernel: device_attach: cdce0 attach returned 6
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos kernel: cdce0: <AMBIT NTL USB Cable Modem, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub0
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos kernel: cdce0: faking MAC address
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos kernel: cdce0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
Dec 10 18:04:51 carlos kernel: cdce0: Ethernet address: 2a:04:5e:25:00:00
Dec 10 18:19:55 carlos kernel: cdce0: <AMBIT NTL USB Cable Modem, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub0
Dec 10 18:19:55 carlos kernel: cdce0: could not find data bulk in
Dec 10 18:19:55 carlos kernel: device_attach: cdce0 attach returned 6
Dec 10 18:19:55 carlos kernel: cdce0: <AMBIT NTL USB Cable Modem, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub0
Dec 10 18:19:55 carlos kernel: cdce0: faking MAC address
Dec 10 18:19:55 carlos kernel: cdce0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
Dec 10 18:19:55 carlos kernel: cdce0: Ethernet address: 2a:00:00:00:00:00
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2009)

Try loading `# kldload udbp` before plugging in the modem.


----------



## carlos (Dec 14, 2009)

i have done that, still the same,
however my dhcp server catch up this interface and bind local network address after disconnect as you see:



```
Dec 14 14:07:04 carlos kernel: cdce0: at uhub0 port 4 (addr 2) disconnected
Dec 14 14:07:04 carlos kernel: cdce0: detached
Dec 14 14:07:04 carlos dhclient[321]: connection closed
Dec 14 14:07:04 carlos dhclient[321]: exiting.
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0bb2 product 0x6098 bus uhub0
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos kernel: cdce0: <AMBIT NTL USB Cable Modem, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub0
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos kernel: cdce0: could not find data bulk in
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos kernel: device_attach: cdce0 attach returned 6
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos kernel: cdce0: <AMBIT NTL USB Cable Modem, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub0
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos kernel: cdce0: faking MAC address
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos kernel: cdce0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
Dec 14 14:07:14 carlos kernel: cdce0: Ethernet address: 2a:59:7d:01:00:00
Dec 14 14:07:17 carlos dhclient: New IP Address (cdce0): 192.168.100.10
Dec 14 14:07:17 carlos dhclient: New Subnet Mask (cdce0): 255.255.255.0
Dec 14 14:07:17 carlos dhclient: New Broadcast Address (cdce0): 192.168.100.255
Dec 14 14:07:17 carlos dhclient: New Routers (cdce0): 192.168.100.1
Dec 14 14:09:50 carlos dhclient: New IP Address (cdce0): 82.10.195.206
Dec 14 14:09:50 carlos dhclient: New Subnet Mask (cdce0): 255.255.252.0
Dec 14 14:09:50 carlos dhclient: New Broadcast Address (cdce0): 255.255.255.255
Dec 14 14:09:50 carlos dhclient: New Routers (cdce0): 82.10.192.1
```
----
ive  loaded udbp in loader.conf before it start, but still problem exists.

another way?
thanx


----------



## robertblake (Jun 10, 2010)

I got the same problem and thanks to this forum I am able to solve. I just tried reloading it several times and wait for it to resolve the problem itself.


----------

